# Texas trip!



## syndicate (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello guys.Just got back from a trip to Texas to see some tarantulas in the wild!
While there I met up with Chris Hamilton and he took me out for a couple days to show me a few spots.It was my first time seeing any tarantulas in there natural setting.Was a great time!
Heres some pictures I took while down there.

Aphonopelma hentzi  (Dallas,Texas)

























Mature male













Heres some shots of burrows



















On the second day of hunting we traveled to Austin Texas.The Hentzi we found here
were a bit larger and seemed to have a lil more attitude hehe.Most of these spiders found were living under rocks or logs.

Habitat



















Aphonopelma hentzi (redbud area)













More hentzi from this area



















This female above was found under a large board.We also noticed remains of an eggsack that had hatched earlier in the year.







Juvie hentzi













Spiderling







Last we went to one more locality in Austin where we found another group of tarantulas that im told could prove to be a different species.
The spider we found here was found burrowed into a hillside.













Habitat







I also found some scorpions and other cool local spiders.Heres some photos
of them.

Cant remember the name of this sp haha







Centruroides vittatus



















Polymorpha sp???







Unknown Salticidae species







Spitting spiders Scytodidae sp.

























Fire ants 
Solenopsis invicta?













Thanks for looking!
-Chris


----------



## aluras (Oct 29, 2008)

VERY cool pics. Did you collect any of the species you saw there? or was it purly for observation?


----------



## syndicate (Oct 29, 2008)

hey thanks alot :]
I did collect one little hentzi female.I'm gonna have it sent back to me.I really went just to see them tho.
-Chris


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pictures Chris! Looks like it was a really cool trip!

Pato-


----------



## T Frank (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## Philth (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the unidentified scorp is a _Diplocentrus_ sp.:?   Although I dont know jack about scorpions haha.  Nice pics Chris.  To bad there was no A-con this year, we could of all chilled in TX together.  

Later, Tom


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 30, 2008)

Outstanding pics! What area around Dallas where you guys? North, South?...
I work with a girl that lived in Grand Prairie and she said they had tons of them! I live about 2.5 hrs NE from Dallas and have been searching for A. hentzi in my area and coming up with nothing. It seems around here its either too wet, smothered in pine straw, or has fire ants everywhere you look.
Wolf spiders, orb weavers, widows, they're all over but I can't locate any T's.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 30, 2008)

Philth said:


> I think the unidentified scorp is a _Diplocentrus_ sp.:?   Although I dont know jack about scorpions haha.  Nice pics Chris.  To bad there was no A-con this year, we could of all chilled in TX together.
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks Tom
Yeah I def wanna go back at some point you should come with!




SNAFU said:


> Outstanding pics! What area around Dallas where you guys? North, South?...
> I work with a girl that lived in Grand Prairie and she said they had tons of them! I live about 2.5 hrs NE from Dallas and have been searching for A. hentzi in my area and coming up with nothing. It seems around here its either too wet, smothered in pine straw, or has fire ants everywhere you look.
> Wolf spiders, orb weavers, widows, they're all over but I can't locate any T's.


I have no clue where I was half of the time haha.If I were you I'd try and look up some of the local members and I'm sure someone will guide you in the right direction.
-Chris


----------



## hamfoto (Oct 30, 2008)

The scorp is _Pseudouroctonus reddelli_.

The area in Dallas...is a special secret place in the city I know of...

You will be able to find T's north of Dallas...they're there.  If it's not rocky, look for burrows in areas where the grass is not too thick, it's sunny, and is generally on an incline.

Chris


----------



## _bob_ (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome pictures Chris! Glad to hang out with yall for the day!

WHATABURGER yall!!


Bob


----------



## syndicate (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL
Ya'll want some water burger?
:clap:


----------



## Canth (Oct 31, 2008)

hamfoto said:


> *The scorp is Pseudouroctonus reddelli*.
> ...
> Chris


Dang, beat me to it lol.

Looks like y'all had an awesome time! Finding Ts in the wild is an awesome experience.

I need to get out an explore the rest of this state. Houston really sucks


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would have took the centipede


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 5, 2008)

Great habitat photos!  Looks like a good time.


----------



## Kacey Jennings (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hey*

Syndicate, 
any time you are going to this area, let me know.  Austin is a great place to find  our local T's.  I have not seen a scorpion the whole time i have lived here. where they shot in Austin as well?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Dec 5, 2008)

great pics.  i was never fortunate enough to see a T in Texas, but seen some scorps and a big pede.  of course, i was looking for snakes , snakes,  and more snakes.


----------

